# Blood Testing in school



## MrsBoyle (Oct 20, 2010)

Been to parents evening tonight and they said Dylan is really naughty and hits pinches pulls hair the works. and they dont no if its becuase he is high or just a naughty boy.
So they have asked to start blood testing witch im glad about becuase ive been trying to get them to do it for a while.

So the nurse is going to speak to them tomorrow morning.

Im hoping he is naughty because of his levels and not him being a naughty horrible boy.


----------



## Monica (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh noo!!

I'm sorry, I can't give any advice to that. Carol was 10 when diagnosed. But I wish school tested or made her test, because now she outright refuses to test at lunchtime.

Bit hug to you and Dylan and I keep my fingers crossed it is because his levels are not right. I say "not right", as he could be low too. Being low can make you agressive too.


----------



## rspence (Oct 20, 2010)

*thinking of you*

does the schools  description of your son sit with what you witness at home? 

either way he doesn't have to be labelled naughty forever - if its diabetes related they can help him by testing and if not you can help him by talking about it all and finding the root cause.

rachel


----------



## Estellaa (Oct 21, 2010)

just wait till he gets to high school, they don't give a damn about you.
they think you are old enough to do it all by yourself which you are but still, they should offer some sorta help.
My mum told me that just before i was diagnosed at 7, i was really badly behaved but i had to be pulled out of school cause i got diagnosed.
i hope it is diabetes related otherwise you've got a rebel on ya hands hahaah


----------



## MrsBoyle (Oct 21, 2010)

yeah it sounds like he is at home when his levels are over 11.
when there under 10 he is really good and does as he is told.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Oct 21, 2010)

I can't answer this as Carly is only 2 and not at school but hope things will get better, good luck x


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 21, 2010)

Yikes!  For what it's worth, when my levels are either too high or low, I get really cranky, irritable etc...!   I suspect a few run-ins at school were to do with that! It's really great news that they are finally coming round to testing Dylan though - it's not nice for him to have been feeling rough / being labelled possibly naughty, but to me it sounds like the school got what they deserved! (Don't mean to be flippant, just irritated that they didn't go with what you asked in the first place!).  Hopefully once they get testing you'll be able to spot any problems in the day, tweak the doses & he'll feel much better!


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 21, 2010)

hi i am very lucky then graham is always been very good never had any problem at school or at home he does get a bit grumpy but always well behaved


----------

